# [SOLVED] Motherboard drivers for EPOX EP-9NPA7I



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi, need Windows XP drivers for EPOX mobo EP-9NPA7I...
I reinstalled PC at work and realise that I do not have MoBo drivers. The bad thing is that EPOX have very bad technical support and lame web site.
I tried to find Mobo drivers on their site but no luck...
Also tried to google it. Same thing.
if anyone can help will be very good


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Motherboard drivers for EPOX EP-9NPA7I*

Hi :wave:

I can't find the specs for EP-9NPA7I.

Download and run *Everest*. 
That program will produce a list of what's on the motherboard. 
In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.

*How to post an attachment.*


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard drivers for EPOX EP-9NPA7I*

Thx eneles for help, but I have solved this problem. The thing was that Epox site seems to be very crapy and badly organized.
But luckily, my friend is having exactly the same Mobo [realised after calling almost every friend looking for help:wink:]
So I took Mobo drivers from him and installed on PC.
Thx again mate, I appreciate.
P.S. With Everest I can define what kind of components is missing drivers right? if so I will download that program for future working :wave:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Motherboard drivers for EPOX EP-9NPA7I*

I'm glad you got it fixed. :smile:

Everest lists what hardware you have.
To see which ones that lack drivers - look in device manager.


----------



## Dexxes (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard drivers for EPOX EP-9NPA7I*

Well I am having the same issue where I have lost the install CD to my MOBO and have looked every where on the net to find drivers for this mobo. I can see this being a issue for allot of us that still have EPOX mobo's because when I search for any/all mobo drivers on EPOX's wesite nothing pops up.

Everest seems cool but has any one found a driver download for the EPOX EP-9NPA7I mobo?

It just seems crazy that the only thing I find on this mobo is places that offer a "driver detective" or a forum like this.

Thanks all


----------



## Dexxes (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard drivers for EPOX EP-9NPA7I*



Dexxes said:


> Well I am having the same issue where I have lost the install CD to my MOBO and have looked every where on the net to find drivers for this mobo.


We I have found the CD which is awsome. So if anyone still needs these I can try and get them to you one way or another.


----------

